# Root Tabs and Eco-Complete



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Do I need Root Tabs if I'm using Eco-Complete this is a brandy new setup. The bags where dump in and the water added so at this point do I need to add Root Tads or will I need to do so ever.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I use them with my Eco-Complete. I also use water column ferts once a week in that tank and everything is doing really well. It does seem to be an awesome growing medium if you can get the plants to stay put!


----------



## Pinch (Aug 27, 2012)

Eco complete holds and delivers nutrients to plant roots, but does not have any fertilizers of it's of own. Adding root tabs would be a good idea, you can just push them into the gravel.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I use them guess we'll see what happens. I'm sure all the help you can give it would be good.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well root tabs it is.

I have about 2" of substrate the more I look at the tank I think I should put and other bag in. I have it what the heck.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

zzrguy said:


> Well root tabs it is.
> 
> I have about 2" of substrate the more I look at the tank I think I should put and other bag in. I have it what the heck.


Add the other bag. You'll be happier with a deeper bed. 
+1 on the root tabs.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep I've come to the conclusion it needs it.


----------



## sype2470 (Jul 15, 2012)

For Root Tabs, Do I need to cut it in half then pushed thru substrate and soil or just use the whole thing? I'm planning to do this in the morning.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Use the whole thing.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok the tabs went in and they fell apart on the way to the bottom is that normal?


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

zzrguy said:


> Ok the tabs went in and they fell apart on the way to the bottom is that normal?


What type of tabs are you using. Mine never falls apart.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Chaoslord said:


> What type of tabs are you using. Mine never falls apart.


 API Root-Tabs


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

over a year ago, I set up a 5 gal tank. Before I poured out the eco complete I place more generous amount of rootabs in the aqurium bottom.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I talk to a friend of mine earlier and he recommend dropping the hole pack in the tank unopened and pop them out one by one he's had this happen before but now uses other stuff and is a dirt man


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

This is what I use.
Never had a problem with them disintegrating.


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

I really dislike the API tabs. Not only do they fall apart real fast, they also have no trace nutrients.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I was looking at the boxs at the LFS and the both seem to be lackinging one area or another but if you use both togather they make one good tab. So I guess I'll try both the next time I need to add them.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

I use Tetra root tabs (more NPK) biweekly and use a plastic syringe to "inject" substrate with Flourish alternating biweekly also.

Just place them about an inch away from stem base.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Tablets that fall apart can be really bad. I tried some and the water parameters are still way out of range for keeping fish. Good thing I am doing the fishless cycle! I can do lots of water changes between now and when it is ready for fish. 

I would test that tank for all the tests you have, especially if it is one of the ingredients in the package of fertilizer.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I think that they are raising my nitrates. Or it just the way I started the cycling of the tank. The nitrates and nitrites are pinned so I'll wait till monday and do another water change.


----------

